# Question about coloring hair (colored over highlights)



## piscesgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi there, I'm new here and hoping to get some advise on fixing the color of my hair. My hair is medium brown and I had blond highlights this summer, I colored over the highlight them with L'oreal colorspa in Espresso (dark brown) a few months ago and it turned out ok but now that it has started to fade, it's med brown with the top layer of my hair where the highlights were have a reddish-orange tint in the lights and sun. Should I use a ash color to fix the tone? Can you recommend a drug store brand/color I usually use L'oreal colorspa (demi) but the ash tones always seem to turn out red on my anyways.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 1, 2006)

You might want to think about coloring your hair all one color (your natural color), and then doing highlights a few weeks later.


----------



## piscesgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah that's what I want to do color it all one color, I've already done this once with L'oreal colorspa in Espresso but that has started to fade and my hair looks reddish-orange where the highlights were. So I'm trying to find out what color I should use to get rid of the reddish-orange tone. I'm thinking an ash color maybe, would this be right? I want a true brown color.


----------



## Vicky.K (Nov 5, 2006)

hmmm what color you wanna have??

brown or blond or mixed?

you need a basis. i would color them darker. like a drk brown, but a warm color. and i you wanna do some highlights.


----------



## melisaram (Nov 17, 2006)

if it started out ok I would just go back with that color. Was your highlights bleached. Color dont hold well on bleach and when it starts fading it will go brassy that is why you have to color sooner on bleached hair. It should be ok after a few times reapplying the color.


----------

